# Uh oh...another Canadian?



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi all. I'm new here and thought I'd say hello. We have Jiggy our (approx 9 year old) Queen Mama and Junior our (approx 5 1/2 month) Siamese turd boy! Looks like a great site.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Mousehunter and friends! Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures of your kitties if you can! :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I saw your kitties - beautiful! :2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have some pretty cats there. Hope you enjoy this site


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome from another Canadian and siamese lover... :kittyturn


----------

